# Winemaking Calculators / Journal



## TxBrew (Mar 28, 2017)

I want to build a resource of winemaking calculators.

What calculators do you use in winemaking?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2017)

Winemakers Magazine SO2 calculator

http://winemakermag.com/1301-sulfite-calculator


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2017)

This is another source I use a lot

https://www.winebusiness.com/tools/?go=winemaking.calc&sid=8


----------



## Johnd (Mar 28, 2017)

Fermcalc is my go to


----------



## Stevelaz (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.brewersfriend.com/abv-calculator/


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for those replies, anyone use any other ones?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 30, 2017)

Really good idea for a thread. Thanks for coming up with it.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Mar 30, 2017)

I made one Excel sheet a while back, which helps me figure out how many cans of frozen concentrate juice to add, in order to hit a desired ABV. 

View attachment wine_calc.zip


----------



## galen1 (Mar 30, 2017)

*Easy use calculators*

I'm a winemaker by trade. Own a winery. Use this calculator every damn day very accurate. It's an app for smart phones. I don't know if its made for anything else but it is found in the apple store. It's called iwinemaker by VinoEnology.com Cheers!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 30, 2017)

Another FermCalc devotee here.


----------



## boertjie (Mar 30, 2017)

I've mainly been using a mobile app called Oenotools, in conjunction with an online molecular SO2 calculator for the past two harvests.

http://www.oenobrands.com/en/home/p...ree-copy-of-oenotools--the-app-for-winemakers

Oenotools has turned out to be very accurate in terms of real world results, even though the app reloads everytime you switch to another app... So having your measurement data on the same device can be cumbersome if you don't have the best memory hehe.


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 2, 2017)

I use Winecalc.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ferm calc. Does every thing I can understand
And more that im learning to use.


----------



## TxBrew (May 16, 2017)

So WineCalc and FermCalc seem like great calculators ....

What are you all using for journal of batches? Like to keep track of process, notes, dates, etc.

Do you all use paper or Excel or some online platform that?


----------



## lilvixen (May 16, 2017)

I use a composition notebook with sticky tabs. One of these days I'll digitize it.


----------



## TxBrew (May 16, 2017)

I ask all this because I own BrewersFriend.com and I think creating a very similar tool that acts as both a calculator and journal would be of value to wine makers.

I would assume there is a commercial tool for this? Any winery owners here use a commercial online tool that does calculators and journal wine batches?


----------



## Ajmassa (May 16, 2017)

A standard composition notebook which I'll get 4 batches out of. One in the front. One starting in the back. And 2 starting in the middle going each direction. 
And every so often I'll transfer notes to this App called "EverNote". It's pretty great. Can Store pics within the notes. And even converts pictures of my written notes to the app. And keeps everything very organized. Amazing for quickly referencing past info. And auto syncs to my ipad as well. It's free but I paid a few bucks for more storage because of the pictures which I really don't 'need' to have there. 
@Bodenski recommended this on a thread a few months back. A+

For kits I really dig EverNote. In a similar way it converts hand written notes, it can take a snapshot of the instructions and makes it neat and tidy and easy to read in one simple picture. Too much quality loss uploading to post an example though


----------



## TxBrew (May 16, 2017)

Interesting.

Can you share your Evernote entry for a batch?


----------



## Ajmassa (May 16, 2017)

It would be difficult to post an entire batch worth of notes. But I just screenshot a bunch of random pages so you see the deal. Some are from phone. Some ipad. Upright and also horizontal. The left side is all the notes in chronological order, the newest at the top. The right side scrolls independently from the left on whatever specific note I'm clicked on. 
No be nice. This is basically my diary here!


----------



## Johny99 (May 16, 2017)

Interesting pages from Evernote ajmassa. 

I use a notebook for notes and a log and Excel to log every action and addition. Evernote might be a neat way to collect tasting notes. I put them in the Excel log now as I do them, but it is cludgy.


----------



## boertjie (May 16, 2017)

Use an App called "Wine Making Log". Pretty decent.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 16, 2017)

This thread already has so much info it's unbelievable. I do like Evernote but I have some gripes as well. I hate that I cannot back date notes. I wasn't updating every time so any time I'd load a bunch in they're all then dated that same day. I need to check these other ones. @TxBrew a small favor please, make us the perfect app!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 17, 2017)

I use a 3-ring binder, plus an Excel spreadsheet for quantitative stuff.


----------



## jburtner (May 17, 2017)

I have started using a google docs spreadsheet. I can get to it from the computer to tabulate and do a little more heavy lifting if needed. I can also edit and add log entries from my phone which makes it very convenient to update whilst working in the wintery and browse from anywhere.
Very simple and effective.
Cheers!
-johann


----------



## TxBrew (May 17, 2017)

jburtner said:


> I have started using a google docs spreadsheet. I can get to it from the computer to tabulate and do a little more heavy lifting if needed. I can also edit and add log entries from my phone which makes it very convenient to update whilst working in the wintery and browse from anywhere.
> Very simple and effective.
> Cheers!
> -johann



Would you share that spreadsheet with me so I can see how you do it?


----------



## jburtner (May 17, 2017)

It's just a spreadsheet with these columns:

- Batch # - Wine Style - Date - Action - Notes 1 - Notes 2 -

Every entry is made on a new row and you can sort and filter for all the records on a particular batch / etc...

Tasting notes and anything can go in here but I have started logging any rackings, additions, measurements, and tasting or visual notes.

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## zadvocate (May 18, 2017)

I have been using the App EnoFile for logging. It works well.


----------

